# Anybody make an 11-34T 8-speed cassette?



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd like to find an 11-34 or 12-34 8-speed cassette that is NOT a Megarange. Does anybody make one that's not a high dollar custom build?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think there is such a thing. The gear spacing would be horrible, it would be a big jump from one gear to the next. You could try piecing one together from individual cogs, but you might have to use 9 speed cogs with 8 speed spacers.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Pollution Warrior said:


> I'd like to find an 11-34 or 12-34 8-speed cassette that is NOT a Megarange. Does anybody make one that's not a high dollar custom build?


Shimano makes / made? the Mega Range 11-34 in 8-positions. There's a big jump to the 34, I don't remember all the sizes on the cassette, it's been 5-6 years since I used one but probably you can still get one.

Oh yeah, NOT Mega Range? not made....


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Shimano does but it's not like the mtb line you get 34 low gear but I think the next gear is 26 or something here's the link.

http://www.utahtrikes.com/PRODINFO-Shimano_11-34_MegaRange_Cassette.html


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a 34T 7-speed Mega Range on another bike. The only weird thing about it is the huge gap between the 24 and the 34. Otherwise its pretty much a basic 7-speed freewheel with nice gear spacing. An 8-speed with the same gears but having an extra gear inserted between the 24 and 34 would be great. I don't know why no one makes one. Having a 34T on a 13-34T 8 speed would be about the same as an 11-34T 9 speed except that you'd lose the 9th 11 tooth cog. I might prefer an 8 speed to a 9 speed if anyone made a decent 34 tooth cassette for it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

SRSuntour and Sunrace both offer them as 11/13/15/18/21/24/28/34T


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I just went through the same search after buying a 29er with an 8speed. Like was already said, you can either go megarange or upgrade to a 9-10 speed (or find something custom). 
I'm still kicking myself for getting an "obsolete" 8 speed on a new bike :madman: and I'm going to pony up for a 9 speed conversion.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

ljsmith said:


> I don't think there is such a thing. The gear spacing would be horrible, it would be a big jump from one gear to the next. You could try piecing one together from individual cogs, but you might have to use 9 speed cogs with 8 speed spacers.


That's what they told you. It's 2 more teeth than a 12-32T. The could easily do a 28-32 or 26-32 like the other cassettes out there and spread the other 2 extra teeth over the cassette.

The actual reason they don't is they want you to buy 9 speed stuff. Because it's more expensive. And next year, they'll want you to buy 10 speed stuff. I won't be surprised at all of the 12-36 9 speed disappears and they force you to buy 10 speed to get a 12-36 cassette.


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> SRSuntour and Sunrace both offer them as 11/13/15/18/21/24/28/34T


I just looked for 2010 Sunrace and SR Suntour Cassettes. Suntour doesn't appear to be making cassettes any more, or at least they're not saying they are on their website. Sunrace only has about 2 and both a 9 speeds.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Pollution Warrior said:


> I'd like to find an 11-34 or 12-34 8-speed cassette that is NOT a Megarange. Does anybody make one that's not a high dollar custom build?


Get a 12-32 8-speed and replace the 32 with a 34 from a 9-speed cassette or the mega range 7-speed you have.. Works fine.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

I run a 1x8 drivetrain with a megarange cassette and a 34 tooth front ring. The jump from 26 to 34 hasn't been a problem for me mechanically. I think of it as my granny gear for hill climbs and do most of my riding in the 26 gear or lower. There so inexpensive you could pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

shiggy said:


> Get a 12-32 8-speed and replace the 32 with a 34 from a 9-speed cassette or the mega range 7-speed you have.. Works fine.


I do have a 9-speed cassette, and I wondered about doing this, but I guess I'm not clear on the differences between the 8 and 9 speed cassettes. Are the cogs closer together (physically, not in terms of ratio) on a 9 speed or is the only difference the number of cogs. I've never measured an 8-speed cassette, but I thought that an 8 speed was the same width as a 9-speed. I hope you're right. That would solve the problem pretty easily.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd love an 8 speed 11-34 and firmly believe that 10 speed is more driven by marketing than customer demand. I find the spacing on a 9 speed so close as to be redundant much of the time- I change by 2 gears as often as I change by one.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

DeeEight said:


> SRSuntour and Sunrace both offer them as 11/13/15/18/21/24/28/34T


I've been searching high and low using google to try and find the 11-34 Suntour or 13-34 Sunrace 8-speed cassette. Only finding the freewheels...

Has anyone seen these for sale lately? If so, can you kindly point me in the right direction?


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

*Problem Solved*

I'm the OP and I solved the problem. I had a 11-34 cassette wear out on one of the middle cogs, and I had an 8-speed cassette and a 7-speed cassette lying around I wasn't using. I took them all apart and made a 11-34T 7-speed. The spacing is a little weird on a couple of shifts, but not too bad. It really worked out well. It's a loaner and too small for me, but the people who ride it seem to like it. It's better than the Mega Range Shimano freewheel. If this worked out so well on a 7-speed I'm sure an 8-speed would be even better.

Bottom line: For an 8-speed, buy an 11-32 cassette, take it apart and replace the 32T with a used 34T. The gear spacing wouldn't be perfect, but it's a lot better than the Mega Range.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Pollution Warrior said:


> For an 8-speed, buy an 11-32 cassette, take it apart and replace the 32T with a used 34T.


I'm not sure I understand. I'm not very familiar with cassette construction.

You're saying on any (or on a specific?) cassette I can remove the 32t ring and replace it with a 34t ring?

I don't believe I've noticed a loose 34t cassette ring for sale anywhere (unless some cassette uses the same bolt pattern as the crank arms). Where did you pick up the loose 34t ring?


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

All (or at least all I know of) modern MTB cassettes are interchangeable. I had a 9-speed 11-34T Shimano with worn out middle cogs. There are 3 pins that hold the cassette together. Grind the heads of the pins off, slide them out, and the whole thing falls apart into a mess of loose cogs and spacers. You don't need to replace the pins. One you have all of the loose parts you can mix and match what you want. You can even use cogs from other manufacturers I think, or use cogs from a cassette with a different # of speeds. The cogs are all interchangeable, but the spacers, along with the # of cogs are what make it a 7-speed, 8-speed etc. 

Sheldon Brown had a lot to say about this stuff on his website. Also, there are some places that sell loose cogs on the net, but I can't remember who.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great information, thank you.

Now, I'll go searching for more information on building/modifying a cassette.


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

You might want to get your riding buddies to give you some old worn out cassettes to play around with. The 34T that you want is usually one of the last to wear out so you may be able to find one.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Harris Cyclery*



marpilli said:


> That's great information, thank you.
> 
> Now, I'll go searching for more information on building/modifying a cassette.


http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/k7.html

http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=800


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the Shimano mega on two of my bikes. They aren't pretty nor are they light, but they work. Raced CX last year with one. 

They are super cheap and you can get them at Universal Cycles.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Dion said:


> I have the Shimano mega on two of my bikes. They aren't pretty nor are they light, but they work.


Do you know if you have the HG30 or HG40 versions? It appears the HG30 is black/brass color while the HG40 is a chrome finish (and looks to be drilled out in spots).


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

marpilli said:


> Do you know if you have the HG30 or HG40 versions? It appears the HG30 is black/brass color while the HG40 is a chrome finish (and looks to be drilled out in spots).


I have one of each. These are also dime-a-dozen on Amazon.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Dion said:


> I have one of each. These are also dime-a-dozen on Amazon.


Have you noticed if one model wears more than the other? Or, do both seem to be equally strong?

I agree that they're cheap. That's why those two are on my short list.


----------

